

Cheating at a Flash game by reverse-engineering. - StavrosK
http://www.stavros.io/posts/winning-puzzle-adventures/

======
chii
would've been good to see some more detail on the source of the game (like how
it worked, and what other "cheats" you can hack in). Interesteing read
nevertheless.

